# Need prayers, My 17 yr old daughter is



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 18, 2008)

She will have to have surgery to remove an 11cm cyst from her ovary. Pain came on around 7PM yesturday and it was so severe I took her to the ER. Shes so young oh God please keep her safe. She will have surgery by 11 this morning. Please prayers for all to go well..

10:00

OMG they have to remove the entire ovary, she is just a baby!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 18, 2008)

Mary --

Prayers here for you and your daughter!!!

Praying for a smooth surgery and an easy as possible recovery.

Jill


----------



## Charlene (Oct 18, 2008)

prayers and healing hugs coming your way!!


----------



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2008)

sending prayers!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Oct 18, 2008)

Prayers for your daughter successful surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## anita (Oct 18, 2008)

Prayers for your daughter and you are on your way!

Let us know how your girl is doing


----------



## Charley (Oct 18, 2008)

Sending prayers for your daughter!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 18, 2008)

Many prayers for your daughter. Hope she is well soon.




ray


----------



## laughingllama75 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am sending healing thoughts and many prayers to your daughter......please let us know how it goes.


----------



## BlueMoonEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your daughter for a safe surgery and recovery!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 18, 2008)

I'll keep you daughter in my prayers.

Leya


----------



## Diana (Oct 18, 2008)

Prayers and thought that everything goes well with your daughter.


----------



## Laura (Oct 18, 2008)

She will do great! I had surgery at 16 (twice) for cysts. Recovery was pretty fast and I felt SO much better. When she gets home keep the remote batteries charged, the PHONE ready(LOL), stock up on yummy treats and rent some movies...you will both do great!


----------



## minih (Oct 18, 2008)

I will be keeping you and your daughter in my thoughts and prayers today. Good advice from Laura above.


----------



## rockin r (Oct 18, 2008)

Lots of prayers coming from us!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 18, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 18, 2008)

Praying everything goes well.


----------



## Fred (Oct 18, 2008)

You have my prayers. Linda


----------



## Mona (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh no, how terrifying for a mother to be going through this with your young daughter. I am sending prayers for your daughter, and your family. (((((HUGS))))) to you Mary, as I know you need them. Be strong Mom.


----------



## Marty (Oct 18, 2008)

She's in my thoughts today Mary. I'm so sorry this happened but she's going to be ok.


----------



## Miniv (Oct 18, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your girl today.........Please let us know who things are going, when you can.


----------



## crponies (Oct 18, 2008)

I am praying for you and your daughter also.


----------



## bfogg (Oct 18, 2008)

Sent up prayers for both of you!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Danielle_E. (Oct 18, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear this. You and your daughter are in my thoughts and prayer for a fasts recovery


----------



## iloveappys (Oct 18, 2008)

I too, lost an ovary to cysts. It was scary (surgery) and painful (afterwards) but very necessary.My body is again normal,and I finally had 2 beautiful children (something that was not possible before it was removed).

All will be fine, she's gonna feel great





Here's to a speedy recovery


----------



## tagalong (Oct 18, 2008)

Sending out good thoughts and white light and hoping for a fast recovery for your daughter...


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2008)

Adding my prayers for your daughter!


----------



## twister (Oct 18, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs to you and your daughter





Yvonne


----------



## CyndiM (Oct 19, 2008)

Sending prayers your way for you and her quick recovery. ((((HUGS)))) to both of you.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 19, 2008)

Just home from the hospital. Its been a really long day. They removed Kristina's ovary it was 18cm that's the size of a cantalope, the ovary had twisted twice, that is why she was in such severe pain.

It hurts me so much to see her like this. I know all you dear Mothers and Fathers know what I am talking about. I don't think I have any tears left. God I am so glad I took her to the ER when I did, if this thing would have busted she would have been in real danger of bleeding to death not to mention all that stuff in her abdomen.

She is such a good girl. She is doing much better tonight eating her orange blossom ice cream. I love her so much, my heart just aches.

Thank you all for the encouraging words you all really helped me keep it together. I know your prayers kept her safe during the wait until they did the surgery. Thank you all!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2008)

I am so happy her surgery is done and that she is recovering. She loves you just as much as you love her


----------



## AppyLover2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Mary I'm so glad to hear the surgery is over and she's doing ok. Just think how much you'll get to spoil her when you get her home.





Something you said brought back a memory. At one time that I had a tumor "the size of an orange". Everyone with a lick of sense knows that oranges and cantalope vary quite a bit in size. Why in the world do Doctors make comparisons with something that can be so different? Why don't they use something as a comparison that's standard in size....like a golf ball, softball, basketball, etc.? Sorry....didn't mean to go off on a tangent; it's just something I've wondered about since I had my orange removed.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Oct 19, 2008)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> She will have to have surgery to remove an 11cm cyst from her ovary. Pain came on around 7PM yesturday and it was so severe I took her to the ER. Shes so young oh God please keep her safe. She will have surgery by 11 this morning. Please prayers for all to go well..10:00
> 
> OMG they have to remove the entire ovary, she is just a baby!!!!


I'm so sorry to hear this. My friend had to have this done when she was younger and she just had the 2nd one done this past spring. Give her our best and prayers are coming her way.

Christy


----------



## Valerie (Oct 19, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way............. I am sure that your daughter is in a great deal of pain and it sounds like that is a very large cyst, but she is young and I bet she bounces back quite quickly and feels much better when it's all over with.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, I'm so glad she is over the surgery and on her way to a full recovery. I'm so sorry she had to go through all this horrible stuff; but, now she's going to feel so much better. No matter how old our children get; they are still our babies! Prayers are there for a speedy recovery!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## Davie (Oct 20, 2008)

Mary, I'll keep you and your daughter in my thoughs and prayers as she recovers from her surgery and heals. I know you both will get through this and your daughter will be fine.


----------



## Karen S (Oct 20, 2008)

HI Mary,

My prayers are with your daughter.

I know all too well the feeling of the unknown that she is facing right now and how scared she can be....you see I was in her shoes when I was 18, a Senior in High School, recently engaged to be married the next fall after graduation and the feeling of dread I was going through. I had gone to the doctor to have my first PAP Smear test and felt I was grown up enough not to have my mom with me (wrong move on my part). After all I was going to be married that fall. When my family doctor told me he thought I was 5 months preggers I told him he was nuts! I kept good records of my periods each month. So he sent me to Dallas Texas to Presbyterian hospital for one of the first sonograms that had came out. That's where they found my 5lb Ovarian Cyst. Was in surgery by the end of the week. Remember I was recently engaged to be married that fall. I told my then fiance (who has been my husband of 31 yrs), that I might not come out of surgery being able to have any children for at that day and time the picture wasn't pretty. He told me not to worry that he would be by my side when I woke up. He was and still is. They removed my right ovary and tube which was destroyed by the ovarian cyst. I was told I could still have children (I had two beautiful children a Son and two years later a Daughter). I've not had any types of female problems until two years ago when it was time to remove the rest of the plumbing since I was approaching that big "50" and didn't want to take any chances of my clean bill of health turning south.

Hang in there, she is young and healthy and will come through just fine.

Karen


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you all for the encouraging words. Kristina is home now, they had to leave a cath in her because she couldn't pee. They tortured her putting it back in I was about to bust the woman up side her head, I'll tell ya. Kristina is doing well, she is such a little trooper and a real tough cookie. She is so painfully modest and this past weekend was a real eye opener for her being sooo exposed. I had to be tough with her to keep her sanity during these procedures but she did so well. She's Momma girl and listens to me. It's so hard to tell your trusting baby to lay still while someone tortures her.

Well she's home now and in Grandmas capable hands.

Thanks again for all your experiences. It still sucks big dogs to have your baby cut and to lose an Ovary at 17 not to mention the pain.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm so glad she is at home now and recouping. She is in my continued prayers for a quick and speedy recovery with a clean bill of health! She sounds like one very special girl!


----------



## Miniv (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes......It DOES suck. But, as you said -- she's a "tough cookie". She also obviously has a strong support system at home.

It sounds like she's going to be okay........


----------



## SampleMM (Oct 20, 2008)

Glad to hear your daughter is home. Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jill (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm glad she is home with you now and I hope she will be feeling better soon


----------

